# Can't Change Ride Preferences



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Why is there no option for Lyft XL only?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The idea is to force you to physically deny lesser pings, this way Lyft gets to send you additional nasty grams for poor acceptance rates.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oooooo that's nasty & not good what so ever, how dare they


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Most markets have been eliminating the Plus only filter. Plus is now XL on Lyft.

For you, name change coincides with elimination of filter.

It's better for the community.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you have the most updated app, instead of dashboard on the app hit vehicles and check edit

Remember not dashboard and off to a website the VEHICLES button a few down from DASHBOARD

Another improvement i like actually.

This is disturbing and weird complementing Lyft this much lol


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Most markets have been eliminating the Plus only filter. Plus is now XL on Lyft.
> 
> For you, name change coincides with elimination of filter.
> 
> It's better for the community.


The filter was never available in my market...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Why is there no option for Lyft XL only?
> 
> View attachment 239032


Lyft has never allowed Plus Only. If your vehicle qualifies for Premium (now Lux), you could choose Premium and Plus only, but with a minivan you're out of luck...just like Uber.

With the new preferences, I have the option of selecting Lux and XL only, just like I could select Premium and Plus only before.

In short, nothing changed but the names.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Lyft has never allowed Plus Only. If your vehicle qualifies for Premium (now Lux), you could choose Premium and Plus only,


Yes, they have. I know several drivers in my market who were given exemptions. They no longer have it as of about 5-6 months ago.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Lyft has never allowed Plus Only. If your vehicle qualifies for Premium (now Lux), you could choose Premium and Plus only, but with a minivan you're out of luck...just like Uber.


I can do XL only with Uber. You can't?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I can do XL only with Uber. You can't?


No. Used to be able to. If you can do that, keep your mouth shut!

Uber stopped that last year, but you are probably "grandfathered in." I recently bought a new car and when I went to update everything at the Hub, they took XL only away from me. So...so when I want to do that, I either just ignore everything lower, or I do Lyft Plus/Premium only.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Actually if I turned on x/pool on last October I got pool requests, now about a month I checked I no longer get pool requests. I dont think I will ever pick up x ever again but would like pool back now because I only need it to check if I am actually receiving requests.

I would rather chop off a toe than pick up pool or shared with luxsuv


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

In my market, Uber has a toggle switch so you can turn on and off which kind of rides you want. Not that I ever would, but I could choose to do uberX only or ubereats only if I really wanted to.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Does it look like this now?

3 rides and hour, I may get 3 rides in 4 days sometimes lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Does it look like this now?
> 
> 3 rides and hour, I may get 3 rides in 4 days sometimes lol
> View attachment 239059


That is sexy.

We have grouped choices in Seattle.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This should sweep you off your feet on a Tuesday afternoon but it is less than 3 rides and hour for sure , if you read the small print lol


----------

